# 99 Maxima (Security Problem)



## Rob_themechanic1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Where do I begin.

99 Nissan Maxima 3.0L

This vehicle was towed away from a property due to it being disabled. owner never picked the car up. I now own the car yada yada.

First I never had a key for the vehicle, battery kept dying so on and so on. I fixed the battery issue (New battery) and door was open and I didn't realize it.

Called my key man to get a key for it. He has done many keys for me before with chips and all sorts. never had a problem with his keys.

The issue I am having with this car now is that there is no pulse to the fuel injectors. The security light is SOLID while the key is the on position. I have tried turning the key on and off and also all the tricks prior to posting this.

Im not sure which route to take now. I need help.:crying:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The security system shuts down the fuel injectors and will turn the security light "on" (and will sets a NATS system trouble code) if it doesn't recognize the key. You may need to bring your car to a Nissan or Infiniti dealer and have them initialize the key to the ECM.


----------

